
Wall Street to AOL: Please Sell Yourself for Parts - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffbercovici/2011/08/25/wall-street-to-aol-please-sell-yourself-for-parts/
======
cagenut
I want the ATDN part: <http://www.atdn.net/network_map.shtml>

No joke they could make an amazing CDN out of that.

------
sukuriant
What would happen to AOL Instant Messenger?

